# What time do you get up in the mornings?



## my2leftfeet (3 Jan 2006)

Just wondering about the average getting out of bed time for AAMers - particulary those commuting to work.  Note - I'm not talking about the time you set your alarm for - the actual time you get out of bed!
Our house - 2 adults one creche going child.  I get up c. 7.00am - partner 7.15/7.30am. We take turns to get child ready and drop at creche.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (3 Jan 2006)

I get up at 7.50-ish, usually out the door at 8 or bit after.


----------



## Ann-Marie (3 Jan 2006)

I usually get up about 8:00 - 8:10 and leave for work about 8:50 only live down the road which is handy


----------



## Bamhan (3 Jan 2006)

We leave the house at 8.15 but getting up depends on when the kids call us.
Ususally wake at 6.30 but lie there like the lazy sod I am until called by the kids.
My commute is anything from 45 mins to 90 mins depending on traffic.


----------



## stobear (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 6.30am most morning, spend some time trying to dress a wriggly 19 month old, have some munchies and hit the road by about 7.30am, arrive at work at 7.50am and get some work before anyone else arrives!


----------



## Cyrstal (3 Jan 2006)

Get up at 7:45 and out the door for 8, in work at 8:45....

Don't know how ye parents manage to get kids ready in the mornings, I can barely dress myself at that hour, not to mention wriggling kids  

This morning was a NIGHTMARE to get up....back to work after the hols why oh why do they go so fast??


----------



## my2leftfeet (3 Jan 2006)

Agree on the nightmare front this morning - child was allowed to bring toys to creche - which is usually a total no no - just to get her out of the house. I felt sorrier for her going back than I did for us!  But sure by the end of the week we'll all be back to normal - I hope!


----------



## MargeSimpson (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 7am, out the door by 7:30, in work at 8:30. Lovely Galway, every commuters dream!


----------



## Winnie (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 6am.....out of house by 6.45............eat breakfast in car on way to work!! 
Especially difficult to get out of be this morning...


----------



## Thirsty (3 Jan 2006)

7:00 am - get up
7:05 kettle on
7:06 remove last night's wash from machine and put out to dry
7:15 empty dishwasher, fire in dishes left from last night
7:20 make coffee
7:21 take milk/bread/meat out of freezer for the evening
7:22 check older child is up/dressing and get snarly response!
7:25 brush/wash/dress myself
7:30 check younger child is up/dressing and get snarly response!
7:30-7:45 respond to various requests for school money, homework signatures, where's my tie/school bag/hockey stick? whilst still dressing/washing myself
7:45 shoo grumpy older child out the door with threats of missed buses
7:50 fire bag, laptop, lunch into car, kiss younger child goodbye (with warnings not to miss the bus) and leave home.
7:51 drive to work like a maniac
8:00 arrive at desk vowing to get up earlier tomorrow!
8:15 ring home and telephonically shoo younger child out of house to get the school bus.


----------



## lemeister (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 6:45 and out the door at 7:12 to start work for 8:30


----------



## BlueSpud (3 Jan 2006)

SteelBlue05 said:
			
		

> I get up at 7.50-ish, usually out the door at 8 or bit after.



I would love to be able to shower/shave/dress/etc in 10 minutes..........

Out of bed 6:05, out the door by 6:30 after the 4s's & have cereal & coffee at work


----------



## Kramer (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 6.40, out the door at 6.50 at my desk at 7.40.


----------



## Thrifty (3 Jan 2006)

Up between 7.30-7.45. Out at 8.30 and in work about 8.55 - i'm in earlier when the schools are off as i get caught in the traffic. Beautiful drive through countryside to work which helps cure the morning blues.


----------



## redbhoy (3 Jan 2006)

Alarm set for 7.30. Out of bed for 8.30 rush around for a few minutes and down into work before 9. Benefits of living near job.

I seen a good piece on paramount one night by Ed Byrne about how we plan our mornings the night before with military precision. Up at 7. Shower-10 mins. Breakfast 10 mins etc etc. 
But when morning comes it all changes. All of a sudden we can do without the shower til 2moro. Breakfast gets numbed down to a cup of tea/coffee. Housework can wait til later and we end up late for work. Happened me the morning after seeing his sketch.


----------



## levelpar (3 Jan 2006)

Hi, Personally, I get up when I feel like it. I'm retired.  By the way, judging by the time of all your postings, do any of you work?. Ha Ha!!


----------



## my2leftfeet (3 Jan 2006)

Cast your mind back frando - remember the nightmare of going back to work after Christmas break?!  I'd say most of us are here today in body only!  I don't usually clock watch but believe me - today I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## Lauren (3 Jan 2006)

Oh gawd..the thought of going to work without a shower would kill me...
Get up 6.30. Shower, wash hair,...15-20 minutes to blow dry hair... put face on (5 mins!) (unless its raining, no point washing and blowdrying hair)...out the door by 7.30, walk to work (35 mins)...U guys have it easy!!


----------



## Marbil (3 Jan 2006)

up at 5.45am, shower and dress. In car at 6.35 and on train at 6.50am - in work for 8am, breakfast in canteen and at desk at 8.30. Must win lotto, must win lotto, must win lotto...


----------



## LollyMc (3 Jan 2006)

This morning, up at 7.30 after lying in bed with 22mth old for a half an hour having cuddles watching Postman Pat.  He woke at 7am.  Husband in shower at this point.  I jumped in shower at 7.35, hubby downstairs ironing whilst making me cuppa, 22 mth old wandering in and out of bathroom while Im in shower, throwing various items down the toilet, into shower on top of me or down the stairs.  Am dressed by 8, hubby out the door while Im doing face and changing babys bum at same time (!!).  Baby decides to empty his carry bag which is packed for the childminders.  Into car with baba and me at 8.15 and then off to Childminders for which we arrive at 8.30.  I spent 10 mins talking to her and then head off at 8.40 for work, arrive at 8.55 having gotten a coffee in next door shop.  
pHEW!!!


----------



## onekeano (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 7:10 freshen up ..... search for socks in dark, and on the road for 7:25. Cruise along river road whilst eating banana and yogurt and arrive ready to log onto AAM by 7:45........ remain grumpy till about 9am when coffee aroma fills the air

Roy


----------



## Fintan (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 5:00 ==>  shower, shaved and dressed ==> at desk for 5:15 

The joys of being self-employed and working from home


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jan 2006)

Not wishing to be too judgemental about personal hygiene or anything, but ...

How do people get to leave the house for work in anything less than 30 minutes from the time of getting up ?

I can *not* get in and out of the bathroom in less than 20 minutes, after which I have to get dressed, have breakfast, locate wallet, keys, phone, etc. before pegging it out the door 45 minutes after getting out of bed.

And yes, I am a bloke .. who just *has to* have a shower before getting dressed, including weekends.


----------



## Lauren (3 Jan 2006)

Yep I'm interested in the answer to that too.....!


----------



## Cahir (3 Jan 2006)

I get up at 6, leave the house at 6.40, get the train at 7.04 and am at my desk by 8.

I shower in the evening rather than the morning as it takes about 40 mins to dry and straighten my hair and there's no way I'm getting up at 5.20!  Besides, I usually go to the gym in the evenings so I shower after that.  I hate going to bed without showering.


----------



## angie (3 Jan 2006)

up between 6.30 and 7.00 showered and hair make up etc. at 7 start to wake grumpy senior infant. Sound like a drill major for 30 mins while dressing self.  Hopefully downstairs by 7.45 with all dressed and ready to go.  baby wandering about eating  min microwavaeable sausages while we cajole senior infant to do anything which will help to get out the door and not jigsaws, dance, sing chase baby etc.  Baby sitter arrives by 8 and some calm is restored. Leave by 8.15 do school run. leave school at 8.50 and arrive at work by 9 thats a normal day.  Today bliss no children to organise got up at 8 showered etc in peace nice relaxed breakfast leave home at 8.50 and arrive at work for 9.  Best thing about this week three more relaxing mornings before I turn in to the hideous screaming morning monster again next week.


----------



## snatch (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 7.15 most mornings, shower and dress, then sometimes grab a bite if I can be bothered. Leave the house at 8 and sitting at my desk by 8.15.


----------



## Audrey (3 Jan 2006)

I'm with PINK.  No responsibilities - live within walking distance of the office.  Get up around 08.05 ... out the door by 08.35 .... in work by 09.00.


----------



## Beckster (3 Jan 2006)

Up at around 8.30, leave house at 8.50. in work at 9.05. The joys of living so close to work!
Also am not a slave to car like so many out there and therefore no traffic worries (moped or bicycle to work)
There is no way I would I ever ever ever settle for a job where the commute took longer than 30 minutes, I dont know how people do it.


----------



## Audrey (3 Jan 2006)

angie said:
			
		

> up between 6.30 and 7.00 showered and hair make up etc. at 7 start to wake grumpy senior infant. Sound like a drill major for 30 mins while dressing self. Hopefully downstairs by 7.45 with all dressed and ready to go. baby wandering about eating min microwavaeable sausages while we cajole senior infant to do anything which will help to get out the door and not jigsaws, dance, sing chase baby etc. Baby sitter arrives by 8 and some calm is restored. Leave by 8.15 do school run. leave school at 8.50 and arrive at work by 9 thats a normal day. Today bliss no children to organise got up at 8 showered etc in peace nice relaxed breakfast leave home at 8.50 and arrive at work for 9. Best thing about this week three more relaxing mornings before I turn in to the hideous screaming morning monster again next week.


And where's Mister Grumpy while all this is going on??  Probably where all the Mister Grumpys are ... busy doing something (anything!) else.


----------



## brian.mobile (3 Jan 2006)

Fintan said:
			
		

> Up at 5:00 ==> shower, shaved and dressed ==> at desk for 5:15
> 
> The joys of being self-employed and working from home


 
What time do you go to bed fella??!

B


----------



## MargeSimpson (3 Jan 2006)

I'm surprised at the number of people who live short distances from where they work. The general impression I get is that most people spend on average 45 min to an hour commuting to/from work. Maybe that's just Dublin!


----------



## mo3art (3 Jan 2006)

Up at 6.20am, leave house at 6.45am, in work by 7.50am using combination of car & DART!
I shower the night before and set out my clothes etc, then it's just a quick run in and out of the shower in the morning before work.  Breakfast has to wait until I get into work as my stomach is normally about an hour behind the rest of my body!


----------



## franmac (4 Jan 2006)

frando said:
			
		

> Hi, Personally, I get up when I feel like it. I'm retired. By the way, judging by the time of all your postings, do any of you work?. Ha Ha!!


 
Hear Hear 

Like Frando I am retired but I am glad that you are all back to work because things were very quiet for the last couple of weeks.

I wonder has the name got anything to do with age?


----------



## Kiddo (4 Jan 2006)

My morning routine consists of getting up at 8ish, shower, dry hair, get dressed, grab something for breakfast (eat in the car) & lunch, leave house at 8.20ish for 25/30 minute drive to work. Grab cuppa and be at my desk for 8.55ish...phew!


----------



## BlueSpud (4 Jan 2006)

I used to wonder why so many people smelled.......

people, SHOWER BEFORE YOU GO TO WORK, you SMELL.....................

and just cos you cant smell yourself doesnt mean you dont smell.....


----------



## Kramer (4 Jan 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Not wishing to be too judgemental about personal hygiene or anything, but ...
> 
> How do people get to leave the house for work in anything less than 30 minutes from the time of getting up ?
> 
> ...


 
How long does anyone need in the shower? I would probably spend less than 5 minutes in the shower in the morning.... Plenty of time to soap and rinse!!!


----------



## moneypitt (4 Jan 2006)

Alarm goes off at 6, push the gf out of bed at 6:05, out of bed by 6:20, out of house by 6:45 (I always shower just before going to bed) to catch the train at 6:58, and I sleep again 7:00 to 7:55 in train, and at my desk by 8:10.


----------



## snatch (4 Jan 2006)

MargeSimpson said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at the number of people who live short distances from where they work. The general impression I get is that most people spend on average 45 min to an hour commuting to/from work. Maybe that's just Dublin!


 
Been there done that for long enough and now thankfully live 10 mins drive from work - there's not even a traffic light in my way...

It's a pity more companies don't relocate outside the city centre.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jan 2006)

Kramer said:
			
		

> How long does anyone need in the shower?


 
Yeah but the *real* Kramer has one of those Eastern European superflow showers that removes your epidermis  !

Into shower, wet all me bits, soap them, shampoo the hair, rinse off all the suds, towel off, shave, brush teeth, finish off towelling - I believe I have removed all excess time from those activities and still can't do it quicker than 20 minutes  .

And in case anyone suggest it - an electric shaver is not shaving.


----------



## Carpenter (4 Jan 2006)

Myself and Mrs C. are up at 7.15 each morning and by the time we shower, have breakfast and take care of junior it's 8.30 before we leave the house.  I can walk to work and am at base by 8.50; my wife drives and gets to work by 9.00.


----------



## onekeano (4 Jan 2006)

Kramer said:
			
		

> How long does anyone need in the shower? I would probably spend less than 5 minutes in the shower in the morning.... Plenty of time to soap and rinse!!!



Exactly Kramer - I can never figure out what the hell people are doing in the shower for 20+ minutes - and that even after watching all those videos! Do they have extra bits that the rest of us don't have? I mean how much dirt can they accumulate in 1 day?

Roy


----------



## Danmo (4 Jan 2006)

6.30 Turn off alarm
6.35 Bath
6.40 Dry Hair/Dress/Make bed
7.00 Tea/Cereal/Makeup
7.35 De-frost car
7.40 Make sure got keys/money etc etc
7.45 Leave arrive work 8.30 ish

Glad I am not the only one who found it hard to get up this morning.
I agree with Lauren - blokes have it easy on getting ready front. Makeup/hair such a chore every morning


----------



## Henny Penny (4 Jan 2006)

Up at 8am ... kids up at crack of dawn ... hubby at 8.15.
Breakfast together until about 8.40am. 
Load dishwasher/tidy kitchen make lunches for kids. 
Hubby leaves at 8.55 ... for 9am work. 
Out the door at 9.18 for 9.20 school start ... except in good weather we stroll to school and leave at 9am.


----------



## Kramer (4 Jan 2006)

onekeano said:
			
		

> Exactly Kramer - I can never figure out what the hell people are doing in the shower for 20+ minutes - and that even after watching all those videos! Do they have extra bits that the rest of us don't have? I mean how much dirt can they accumulate in 1 day?
> 
> Roy


As the guy who got caught playing with himself said to his wife, "I'll wash it as fast as I like!!"


----------



## BillK (4 Jan 2006)

Like Frando I'm retired, but used to get up at 6.00 out for 6.30 at the desk at 7.00 and firing up the computer to see what messages had come in from Headquarters back in UK. Had to be in early as there was a 5 hour time difference between Trinidad and UK. Usually got away from work by 7.00 pm.


----------



## legend99 (4 Jan 2006)

BlueSpud said:
			
		

> I would love to be able to shower/shave/dress/etc in 10 minutes..........
> 
> Out of bed 6:05, out the door by 6:30 after the 4s's & have cereal & coffee at work



I'm aware of 3 s's.....assuming one involves the usage of a toilet, one the usage of a shower, one the usage of shaver...but my curiosity as to what the fourth one is is overwhelming...


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Jan 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> I'm aware of 3 s's.....assuming one involves the usage of a toilet, one the usage of a shower, one the usage of shaver...but my curiosity as to what the fourth one is is overwhelming...


 
I can think of what it might be, but I guess it would have to be a quickie in the shower  .


----------



## Fintan (4 Jan 2006)

brian.mobile said:
			
		

> What time do you go to bed fella??!
> 
> B



I go to bed at about 11, sleep is for wimps  seriously though I usually have a big sleep-in and a nap on the couch at the weekend to make up for it. 

I would also like to point out that 10 mins in the shower is more than adequate to scrub the average human body


----------



## Murt10 (4 Jan 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> I'm aware of 3 s's.....assuming one involves the usage of a toilet, one the usage of a shower, one the usage of shaver...but my curiosity as to what the fourth one is is overwhelming...




Shag? 


Murt


----------



## joanmul (4 Jan 2006)

my2leftfeet said:
			
		

> Just wondering about the average getting out of bed time for AAMers - particulary those commuting to work. Note - I'm not talking about the time you set your alarm for - the actual time you get out of bed!
> Our house - 2 adults one creche going child. I get up c. 7.00am - partner 7.15/7.30am. We take turns to get child ready and drop at creche.


 
Up at 6.50/7.00 depending on how much I had to drink the night before.   Have a portugese shower and get dressed pronto.   Breakfast of 2 Weetabix; cup of tea and away to work at 7.45.   In at 8.00 down the road.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Jan 2006)

joanmul said:
			
		

> Have a portugese shower



??????????????


----------



## Jason_77 (5 Jan 2006)

Out of bed at 6am, out the door at 6.20am and in work for 6.45am.
I have a piece of fruit in the car and breakfast in work.


----------



## Kramer (5 Jan 2006)

joanmul said:
			
		

> .......Have a portugese shower .......


We have one of these in our office, he stinks!!!! 
Have a proper wash


----------



## thehill (5 Jan 2006)

I'll ask ...

what's a portugese shower?


----------



## xeresod (5 Jan 2006)

Up at 6.00, shower, trip over damned cat lying in doorway (3 cats who take turns tormenting us for abandoning them all day!), get dressed, out the door at 6.30, arrive in work between 7.15-7.30 then have breakfast in office.


----------



## Lauren (5 Jan 2006)

I have found myself looking in horror at work colleagues and people I pass on the way to work wondering if they have had a shower..I can't believe the number of people who don't have a shower first thing in the morning! I could not leave the house unless I washed!


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jan 2006)

thehill said:
			
		

> I'll ask ...
> 
> what's a portugese shower?


 
I already did.


----------



## Kramer (5 Jan 2006)

thehill said:
			
		

> I'll ask ...
> 
> what's a portugese shower?


Also heard using other nationalities eg Greek, Pakistani.....
A spray of Right Guard under each arm is the extent of it


----------



## Lauren (5 Jan 2006)

How disgusting!


----------



## daveco23 (5 Jan 2006)

Lauren said:
			
		

> How disgusting!


 
Not as disgusting as the irish shower my ex flatmate used to have - a lick of MY facecloth on face, neck and armpits, I would then use same cloth to wash my face in shower...
Fecker only told me about it when he moved out.
My shrink says I should be over it in a year or two..

As regards betting out of bed - used to be up at 7.15 for 8.05 dart, from greystones. at desk for 9. I now drive in from greystones, get up 15 mins later and am in work 15 mins earlier. Work in city.


----------



## Dearg Doom (5 Jan 2006)

I get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night half an hour before I go to bed, drink a cup of sulphuric acid, work twenty-nine hours a day down mill, and pay mill owner for permission to come to work, and when we get home, our Dad and our mother would kill us and dance about on our graves singing Hallelujah.

(Couldn't resist...)


----------



## Thirsty (5 Jan 2006)

I'm sure it's not quite that bad Lauren! I mostly shower & do hair in the evening before I go to bed; sadly, these days there's not much that happens between 11pm and 7am to make me need another shower in the morning!


----------



## Molly (5 Jan 2006)

up at anytime between 7.45 and 8.15, usually closer to 8.15, shower and make up and then drag 4 year out of bed, we both sit down to breakfast at 8.30 to 8.45, leave house by 9.00..drop her to creche i have 30 min drive to work, arrive in office by 9.45 to 10.00am.... always late by 15 to 30 mins...

must get up earlier....!


----------



## Herb (5 Jan 2006)

well I feel really lucky compared to others on this thread but I get up at 8:40 and in work for 9:40, dont have any kids though. Wouldnt like to have to get up any earlier. 

Instead of 'portuguese shower' people we have people that drown themselves with aftershave, really wish they wouldnt.....


----------



## efm (5 Jan 2006)

At the moment I sit beside someone who I reckon doesn't even bother with the spray of deodarant - It is disgusting and can be so bad I have to leave and go for a walk 

As for getting up in the morning I get up at 06:45, 40 mins for the 3 s's (41 mins for all 4 s's), leave house 07:30, get to Luas by 07:55, in work with Latte by 08:20 - I reckon this is pretty good considering I live out in Greystones area


----------



## ajapale (5 Jan 2006)

Moved to Letting Off Steam
from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions
by ajapale


----------



## Janet (5 Jan 2006)

Danmo said:
			
		

> I agree with Lauren - blokes have it easy on getting ready front. Makeup/hair such a chore every morning



Don't think they have it that easy really - shaving takes time and isn't something you can rush is it?  Or get away with skipping in some cases.  Am always surprised more men don't grow beards just for the sake of getting the extra time in bed in the mornings.

During the summer my routine was roughly:

Get up at 7.35, quick wash (shower at night usually, would need too long to wash/dry hair in morning), breakfast (freshly squeezed oj, bread or cereal), brush teeth, iron something to wear if necessary, dress and out the door by 8.05.  Ten minute walk to bus stop, bus into town, ten minute walk to work.  In by 9.

This winter, especially the last month, has been a disaster for me though.  Barely able to drag myself out of bed by 8, quick wash, throw clothes on and leave house by 8.15 hoping to make it into work on time but traffic getting worse and worse means I've been later and later.  I really have big problems getting up when it's dark.  Was in Germany for a couple of days a few weeks ago and it was full daylight there by half-eight (which is half-seven our time) and I had no problem waking up without any alarm clock never mind the three I use here!


----------



## legend99 (6 Jan 2006)

Murt10 said:
			
		

> Shag?
> 
> 
> Murt




"Out of bed 6:05, out the door by 6:30 after the 4s's & have cereal & coffee at work"

Murt, if a shower, shave, a number 2 and what you suggest can be acomplished in 25 minutes then I'm doing something wrong in my life....


----------



## TarfHead (6 Jan 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> I'm aware of 3 s's.....assuming one involves the usage of a toilet, one the usage of a shower, one the usage of shaver...but my curiosity as to what the fourth one is is overwhelming...


 
The 4th *S* is, I assume, a shirt.

Cos not everyone wears a clean shirt every day. I have worked with people (well just one really) who would go for 3 consecutive days with the same one. Plain white shirts make it (visibly) less conspicious.

Not showering and yesterday's shirt ? A special place in Hell awaits you.


----------



## Gabriel (6 Jan 2006)

Never been able to understand the showering the night before lark. People sweat in their sleep y'know!!!

I get up at 6:20. I'm very slow moving in the morning. Shower, shave, clean teeth, breakfast, clean teeth, out the door.

Oh...somewhere in there I get dressed as well!

I'm out the door by 7:40 and in work for 8:30


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Jan 2006)

> People sweat in their sleep y'know!!!



... maybe if you're 20 stone or sleep in a sauna!  Seriously though I doubt very many people sweat much more during the night than they would on the way in to work so it wouldn't make that much difference showering the night before - of course I'm bias as that's what I do meself!!


----------



## legend99 (6 Jan 2006)

Ceist Beag said:
			
		

> ... maybe if you're 20 stone or sleep in a sauna!  Seriously though I doubt very many people sweat much more during the night than they would on the way in to work so it wouldn't make that much difference showering the night before - of course I'm bias as that's what I do meself!!



Its never the same....you feel manky by about half eleven after a shower night before...you get to end of working day if you have shower that morning...never midn the fact that I need a shower to wake me up.
I do try and shave the night before however.


----------



## Sarah W (6 Jan 2006)

Now I'm working very close to home I get up at 8am, shower, dress at my leisure, feed the dog and saunter out the door at 8.30, in work at 8.40 and breakfast whilst catching up on AAM. Bliss.

Pre Christmas it was draaaagg my butt out of bed at 7.15 (having studiously ignored the alarm at 6.50), shower, kick the dog, dress in a ridiculous rush, dash to the car and sit in traffic for up to an hour.

Sarah

www.rea.ie

(now open in Swords!  )


----------



## redstar (6 Jan 2006)

Wouldn't I just love a 10min commute like you Sarah W  !

I travel from Swords to Fairview - about 40mins to 1hr by car, depending on traffic conditions or if I have to drop 3yr-old to child-minder or 1hr 30 by bus+walking. Homeward journey is about  1hr 30 by bus+walking or sometimes 2hrs if the damn thing is full of non-Swords passengers on the Swords bus 
By car I can usually manage 35 - 50 mins. Must buy 2nd car and add to the congestion ... 

More interestingly, what time do people LEAVE for home and at what time do they actually get home ?


----------



## Janet (6 Jan 2006)

redstar said:
			
		

> More interestingly, what time do people LEAVE for home and at what time do they actually get home ?



Good point - it always seems to take longer to get home than it does to get into work.  Could be because I tend to wander in and out of what shops are open on the way home.

Finish work officially at 5.30, usually leave by 6 anyway.  Most of the time I walk home and it takes an hour and fifteen minutes more or less.  If I get the bus it's a ten minute walk to bus stop, potentially having to wait up to 20 minutes for the bus (it starts a good bit away so difficult to go by timetable), at least 40 mins on the bus and then ten minute walk home.  If I don't have to wait I can save 20 minutes on the walk time but unless I'm really in a hurry and every second counts it's just as quick to walk.   Walking also brings me up Camden Street so I can take my time and buy fruit and veg and any other bits I need/feel like - although being January I'll be avoiding shops like Listons for a while and eating only very basic foods!


----------



## TarfHead (7 Jan 2006)

Official clocking-off time is 17:00 so I'm normally exiting the building at that point.

15/20 drive minute to DART station, 15/10 minute wait for DART, 35/40 minute DART journey, home by 18:15.

Used to get home by 18:00 but then Iarnrod Eireann removed 3 Howth-bound DARTs from the schedule so I have longer to wait at Booterstown.

This evening I (as I do each Friday) drove all the way home and made it (20 miles) in 45 minutes. East Wall Road is either a car-park at 17:30 on a Friday or a race-track. This evening it was a race-track so I got to the tailbacks in Clontarf quicker than normal.

More parents back at work next week - back to reality (traffic-wise).


----------



## Cahir (7 Jan 2006)

I usually leave the office at around 4.30, get the train at 4.43, get to Balbriggan at 5.30 (unless its running less which is more often than not).  Then I either get a lift from my boyfriend if he's around or I walk the 20 mins to my house.


----------



## mo3art (7 Jan 2006)

I leave the office at 5.10, peg it to the train station, get the train at 17.23 (well that's the time it's mean to arrive at).  Theoretically I arrive in Balbriggan at 18.10 but it doesn't always go according to plan thanks to Irish Rail!  Also have to factor another 15 mins walk home from the station so I suppose 1 hour 15 mins door to door which isn't bad.
Mornings my commute takes about an hour but that's because Mr Mo drops me to the DART station closest to his job on the way & that includes the walk.


----------



## Sarah (20 Jan 2006)

I know its a while but had to get my two cents in...Up at 6 out the door by 6.25 walk 15 mins to train station get the 6.40 train...7.50 arrive in Heuston..get Luas into city centre at my desk by 8.05! Home time..leave at 4 have minor heart attack running for the luas...arrive at heuston anywhere between 4.15 and 4.25..depending on if the luas was late or how the luas driver decides to drive! Have another minor heart attack running for the 4.25 train... then spend about an hour and 15 mins standing upright getting aquainted with a complete strangers elbow in my back (trains are packed!) and off the train... another 15 mins walk home and hopefully on a good day im home by 6!


----------

